

Presenting OpenBooth: Open Source Webcam PhotoBooth - mschonfeld
http://obsesh.com/openbooth/openbooth.html

======
mschonfeld
So here's a quick overview on how OpenBooth came to life:

Our site is mainly based on user photo submissions, and so we decided that
having a photobooth would help us by making it easier for users to submit
their original content. Naturally, we searched the net for some cool open-
source webcam projects, but with the exception of 1 product that would have
cost us over $5,000, we found nothing that suit our needs.

So, we decided to create OpenBooth - a fully customizable Photobooth Flash
application. Check it out, and feel free to use it in your own site!

GitHub Project URL: <http://github.com/obsesh/openbooth>

